# Festplatten-Patch



## Mickies (9. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe eine 160 GB  Platte aber Windows erkennt aber die 160 Gb sondern nur 127 GB. Von ein Kumpel hab ich erfarhen das es ein Micrsoft-Patch gibt. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Danke schon mal in voraus

euer verzweifelter MKS


----------



## Carndret (10. März 2004)

Das ist nur ein Registrierungs Problem:
Start -> Ausführem -> Regedit eingeben und Enter drücken un dann bei
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Atapi\Parameters* einen neuen DWORD Wert mit dem Namen EnableBigLba erstellen, und ihm den Wert 1 zuweisen, dann gehts hoffentlich.


----------

